# want a low-end Handycam



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2009)

I want a Low-end Handy cam. Dont know much specifications..
Budget 15k

Please help me...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ 
instead of tat, get a mid ranged DigiCAm and add a few 4GB or 2GB mem card so tat it will allow u for gr8 video recording.. 

I hv a Sony Digicam and a 2GB memory card wich gives me a video recording of 1.5 hrs..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2009)

Man I somewhat agree with u but.......
I have a sony T100 it record on 640x480 for only 15 mins on a 1 gb card and that too take too much battery...like even if I add a 2 gb card it will give half hr recording and whole battery drain off.

I want something better than that...a dedicated handycam would give better battery life and night recording too.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ 

i agree with u on this..lets see wat other users hv to say.. i wud go for a SONY Handycam..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey no answers/Suggestions.....Nobody knows abt handycams


----------

